# rabbit growth rate chart?



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a target growth rate chart for meat rabbits (ofcourse it would fluctuate between breeds)? I would like to print it out for reference. I weighed and sexed my 13 week fryers today and they are
[email protected] 5.75
6.4
6.25
6.6
6.0

avg 6.08

I wondered if this is on target for 13 weeks....


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I personally would have eaten them by now, I eat them at five pounds. If they are still under five pounds at 12 weeks I eat them anyway, after 12 weeks they start to get tough


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

yah, the time just got awayfrom me so i didnt get to em. However, last batch also got away from me and i didnt get to em til 14 weeks and they were fine with aging 4 days .
The thing is, the ones ive had at 10 weeks were too chewy for my taste too, until i learned that they needed aging (i know u can slow cook em too but i lile them grilled bestie


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If my rabbit's aren't breeding very well, I let them get that big.
Right now they are so I am butchering them as fast as they hit 9-10 weeks for the Cals and 9 weeks for the Champs.


----------

